# What's Hard For You On A Low FODMAP Diet?



## balancedgrub (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

I'm sorry if this question has been asked, but i'm curious to know...

*What is the hardest thing for you to live with on a Low FODMAP Diet? *

Don't get me wrong I'm happy on the diet as it makes me feel so much better, but I think for me it would have to be eating out with my friends. I am now the person in the group that is the "fussy one". It's also really hard to explain to my friends why I can't eat a mega list of foods, they just don't get it. LOL

I'd love to know some things that you find really difficult to live with while being on a this super rigid diet!

Balanced Grub


----------



## openwater (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Balancedgrub,

I've been on the FODMAP diet for 3 months now. It has had a positive effect on my symptoms (bloating, nausea etc, etc) but quite a negative effect on my head! I find it hard to comprehend living on this diet for the rest of my life!

Eating out is very difficult, yes. I think the hardest part about it is trying to explain to the staff what my issue is. Many places now have gluten free, lactose free etc. options and chefs generally know what the options are for these types of customers - but have you ever tried going into a restaurant and asking the chef what he can prepare that's low in FODMAP?!!! I have and well, you can imagine...

The hardest part for me though is daily life at home. Having to eat a completely separate diet from my Wife is very depressing for me. We have to cook separate meals from one another, use separate cooking utensils etc., etc. It also adds quite an amount to the cost of our weekly shopping bill. I guess I'm lucky I have a very understanding Wife who has chosen to go through this with me 100%.

Like you however my friends and relatives just don't get it. I find that quite frustrating too but in fairness, can't really blame them. I found and still do find getting my head around it hard.

Well that's my rant over. Would be interesting to see what others think too...

Between us though, stick with it - WE know it makes sense!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

For me, the hardest part is giving up garlic. My family's pretty special needs in the kitchen already, with us all being vegetarian, dad's vegan, and my brothers have celiac(SUPER gluten sensitive!). I don't live at home anymore, but vegan, gluten-free foods aren't weird to me at all. I miss beans, but they're not a distinctive, irreplaceable flavor.

Garlic, though... I used it in everything. Last year, I went through more garlic powder than would fit in a coke can. I've been on the diet for about a week and if anything, I feel worse than I did before. I'm willing to bet it's because I'm stressing so hard over how to make savory things taste good.


----------



## SheLikesCats (Feb 3, 2015)

The hardest thing is avoiding garlic and onions. Anytime I go out to eat, or want to buy pre-packaged food (even at Whole Foods, Trader Joe's, Sprouts) there always seems to be one or the other. I have found that I can tolerate a moderate amount of lactose (not every day, but a couple times a week), I can tolerate a moderate amount of legumes, and I can splurge on fructans once in awhile (too often and the pain comes back). The second hardest thing is avoiding fructose. I miss apples










I hate going out to eat with most people because it's too hard to explain to them. The other downside of the low FODMAP diet is that it improves my diarrhea, gas, and pain but causes constipation which in turn causes severe GERD. I alternate between both, it seems nearly impossible to find an equilibrium.


----------



## alc523 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have been doing the FODMAP diet for a few months now and I am also gluten free. I agree- eating out is pretty difficult. The hardest part is avoiding onions and mushrooms. Other than that, I don't find it too terrible.


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

Eating out and eliminating garlic and onion are probably the hardest! I have found choosing a grilled or baked meat with baked potato is the best option. I have forgotten sometimes though to specify that the meat have no seasoning and when it is served, it has a marinade/sauce on it. :-(

I agree with openwater that it has also had a negative effect on my head. Because I'm so limited on what I can eat, I have to fight to keep a healthy perspective of food and not restrict more than necessary.

I dreaded explaining to people why I ate this way as I am a very private person but I realized that not explaining my choice of foods can cause people to wonder (and understandably so) if there is an eating disorder or something else going on. Explaining has been easier than I thought it would be, a simple explanation of "I have been having some health issues and my doctor recommended I try a strict elimination diet to figure out what foods I may not be able to tolerate. But thankfully, it is short term and I am getting closer to the end every day." This has been accepted and so far has not invited further questions about specifics details of my health issues or the diet.

One thing that has helped tremendously is garlic infused oil and chives. I season my meat as I choose then brown in garlic infused oil. I have even served meat prepared that way to company and have had compliments. 

Although it has its negatives, the FODMAP diet is it worth it! Or at least that is what I keep telling myself.


----------

